# Pet passport for Ireland?



## anallew (May 1, 2007)

Hi all

We're planning to go away for the week after Christmas but we've yet to organise a pet passport.

I'm just wondering whether we (well not we, the dog!) require a pet passport to travel between the UK and Ireland?

Many thanks as usual.

Ana


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No you dont need Pet passport.
We had to leave the dog in the M/H though while we Sailed.
Have a great time :lol:


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Mavis is correct.


----------

